

Resumes are bull.  HireArt is better. - rdl
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/09/resumes-are-bullshit-hireart-is-better/

======
chitufl
There is a joke in somewhere.. this reminds me of all those start-ups on a
mission to kill email with some great alternative which asked you to register
by entering your email. As for hireart ...Since I'm building a company in the
same vertical, after the flashy title in techcrunch I went really quick and
registered.. and guess what ??? You can't go beyond step one without uploading
your frickin' resume !!! How can one have the statement that resumes are
bullsh* and make it mandatory at step one to upload your resume... Really ???
.. <http://i.imgur.com/IxDJ3sB.jpg?1>

